# AGM Batterie



## Esoxfreund (10. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich will mir in kürze eine AGM Batterie (80Ah) fürs Schlauchboootangeln mit dem E-Motor zulegen.
Brauche ich dafür unbedingt ein spezielles 12V 10A IUoU-Ladegerät oder kann ich diese Batterie auch mit einem normalen Autobatterieladegerät aufladen    ??

Falls es doch möglich ist mit einem normalen Ladegerät, muß ich bei der Ladedauer etwas beachten ??
Hoffe ihr könnt mir zu dem Thema etwas sagen, danke im vorraus   #h


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

AGM ist doch eine Säure-Vlies Akku oder? 

Die kann man nämlich mit normalen Ladegeräten laden (Säure-Vlies Akkus findet man häufig in Motorrädern etc.).

Gel Akkus sollen die Spannung noch ein wenig mehr halten - kosten aber auch entsprechend mehr.


----------



## 1.AVM (10. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Bei Real/Aldi/Lidl oder den anderen Discountern gabs mal ein 3 A Ladegerät, für Gelbatterien/AGMs geeignet ... kost um die 18 euro.


----------



## Bruno (10. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



Esoxfreund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will mir in kürze eine AGM Batterie (80Ah) fürs Schlauchboootangeln mit dem E-Motor zulegen.
> Brauche ich dafür unbedingt ein spezielles 12V 10A IUoU-Ladegerät oder kann ich diese Batterie auch mit einem normalen Autobatterieladegerät aufladen    ??



Hallo Esoxfreund,

ich würde Dir schon dringend ein IUoU-Ladegerät empfehlen. Mit einem normalen Autobatterieladegerät geht es zwar auch, aber auf Dauer wirst Du keine Freude am AGM-Akku haben.

Für ein Schlauchboot finde ich eher eine 28W Batterie angebracht. Der 80W Akku ist viel zu schwer. Insbesondere beim aus und beim Einladen merkst Du dass das und der Kahn hängt durch. Falls Du noch einsteigst wird es sicherlich für das Boot sehr belastend.
War nur ein Tipp. Also warum denn gleich eine 80W Gelakkubatterie? Kauf Dir lieber ein adäquates Ladegerät.

Grüsse,
Bruno


----------



## Der Hille (10. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Kauf dir ein vernünftiges Ladegerät und kein billiges von Lidl oder so. 

Ja die AGMs brauchen ein solches sonnst gehen sie schnell kaputt. 

Gutes und günstiges Ladegerät ist das hier : https://www.fraron.de/batterieladeg...adegeraet-iuou-20a-12v-zwei-baenke/a-3355464/

Besser noch nen 100 ah Akku sonnst hast du nicht genug Kapazität da man die Akkus nur zu 50% Lehrfahren soll. 

So ein AGM mit 100AH wiegt ca 35 kg also warum sollte man den nicht im Schlauchboot benutzen können ?????? Oder wiegst du unter 35 kg ???

AGMs darf man auch auf die Seite legen die können nicht auslaufen oder so.


----------



## Esoxfreund (10. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten  #h
Hatte ja auch nen Händler angeschrieben, er meinte ich müsse unbedingt ein spezielles Ladegerät haben ..
der will natürlich auch Umsatz machen, stutzig wurde ich bei einem Angelkumpel, der seine AGM Batterie scheinbar mit einem normalem Ladegerät aufladet   |kopfkrat
Ich sage mal, eine 50 Ah AGM Batterie sollte ja auch eine weile ausreichen, muß ja nicht gleich ne 80Ah sein ...
mein Schlauchi hat ne Gesamttragkraft von 300kg und ja ich wiege mehr wie 35kg   
Mein Schlauchboot nutze ich für kleinere-mittlere Gewässer und eher nur  um bestimmte Spots anzufahren (kein dauerhaftes Schleppangeln)
Wieviel Ah haben eure AGM Batterien fürs Schlauchbootangeln, bzw.hat noch jemand spezielle Erfahrungen gemacht  ??
#h


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Hi,

Hab gerade Deine Frage "nebenan" beantwortet.
Ich hab 2x 65Ah AGM und ein IUoU Ladegerät:
Einhell BT-BC12 D-SE (kann man auch als "Netzteil" benutzen)


----------



## 1.AVM (11. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



Der Hille schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein vernünftiges Ladegerät und kein billiges von Lidl oder so.
> 
> Ja die AGMs brauchen ein solches sonnst gehen sie schnell kaputt.




Begründung?? Außer "gehen kaputt"? |kopfkrat
Ich habe mich mit der Thematik schon ein bisschen länger beschäftigt (Car-Hifi Szene) und das günstige (nicht billiges!) Ladegerät von Kaufland/Lidl/Aldi für ~ 18 Euro steht den teuren Ctek Ladegeräten in nichts nach, denn es ist einfach nur umgelabelt! 
Das Teil bringt max. 3.3 A auf 14,6 V Ladeschlussspannung.
Meine AGM und Gel Batterien halten damit sehr gut die Spannung und zeigen bis jetzt noch keine Alterserscheinungen.


----------



## Seefliege (11. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

|wavey: Marco,

da haste mich irgendwie falsch verstanden ... Du hattest mich gefragt, ob man dafür so ein teures Spezialladegerät wie für Gelbatterien braucht. Ich meinte mit "normalem" Ladegerät eins für Bleiakkus. |kopfkrat Ich verwende für meine AGM genau das selbe wie für mein kleines Bleiakku für's Echolot. Ungefähr sowas hier:

http://www.google.de/products/catal...&sa=X&ei=LDAmUKWQL9D0sgbDkoBQ&ved=0CHgQ8wIwAA


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



1.AVM schrieb:


> ...
> Das Teil bringt max. 3.3 A auf 14,6 V Ladeschlussspannung.
> Meine AGM und Gel Batterien halten damit sehr gut die Spannung und zeigen bis jetzt noch keine Alterserscheinungen.




Ist aber "etwas" unterdimensioniert.
Als Faustregel heißt es ja "Ladestrom=10% den Akkukapazität".
Eine 50Ah Batterie kriegst damit über Nacht nicht voll.


----------



## Der Hille (12. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

genau so ist es . min 10 % der Batterie Kapazität solltest du als Ladestrom haben. 

in meinem boot befinden sich 4 agm Batterien.  2x 160 ah von Mastervolt und 2x 100ah von Banner.

Wenn du dich wirklich damit befasst hast brauch ich dir ja nicht erläutern warum man AGM Batterien nicht mit der gleichen Kennlinie laden soll wie die Nass Batterien.   

Es gibt auch schon genug berichte in anderen Foren und jeder Batteriehersteller von AGM Batterien schreibt dieses vor um die volle Kapazität der Batterie zu erreichen und für eine lange Lebensdauer zu garantieren.

Die kleinen Automatiklader von LIDL hatte ich auch. Ja sind die selben wie die CTS und ja die taugen genau so wenig. 

AGM braucht einen exakte Spannung  von 13,8V im Erhaltungslademodus. Das bringen die kleinen nicht. Die laufen auf irgendwas bei 13,2-13,6. Die machen eine 100ah auch nicht richtig voll. 
Hab das alles selber schon probiert und unsinniges Geld ausgegeben nur weil ich am Anfang sparen wollte.

So zu den Batterien 50ah sind zu wenig. Kaufst du dir nen kleinen Motor braucht der auch schon min 40a in der std. das heißt du kannst 30 min fahren und die Batterie ist halb leer. Fährst du weiter machst du sie nach und nach kaputt.

Beim kauf darauf achten wie viel Strom die Batterien überhaupt liefern können. 

ZB  eine 100ah AGM Batterie mit dem Zeichen C100 bedeutet : Die Batterie kann ihre 100ah Kapazität in 100 std abgeben ohne schaden zu erhalten. Also nur 1a pro std.

Meine Batterien sind c5 er. Ich kann die 160a in 5 Std entnehmen. 

Was bedeutet das ??? 

Wenn du zb. eine c20 Batterie mit 100ah hast darfst du der Batterie 
max 5a pro std abnehmen ohne das die Batterie leidet. 

Hast du jetzt einen Motor der aber 40a zieht ist das schon schlecht für die Batterie.


----------



## Esoxfreund (13. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten, ich werd sehen für was ich mich entscheide  |kopfkrat
@Matthias
da müssen wir uns nochmal unterhalten, das Echolot hat ja auch noch nen Akku  :q


----------



## Franky (14. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



Der Hille schrieb:


> ZB  eine 100ah AGM Batterie mit dem Zeichen C100 bedeutet : Die Batterie kann ihre 100ah Kapazität in 100 std abgeben ohne schaden zu erhalten. Also nur 1a pro std.
> 
> Meine Batterien sind c5 er. Ich kann die 160a in 5 Std entnehmen.



Moin.... Wo findet man denn diese Kennzeichnung? Ich habe das bislang auf keiner "Beschreibung" gefunden.


----------



## 1.AVM (14. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Habe ich bei meiner AGM auch nicht gefunden.
Wobei man sich überlegen sollte, ob man 4 AGMs kauft (ca. 600 Euro) oder erstmal nur einen Blei-Säure für 50 Euro zum Testen (Ladegerät spart man auch)


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin.... Wo findet man denn diese Kennzeichnung? ...



Moin, Moin,

kuck mal auf die Seite http://www.battcenter.de/produkte/vds/VdS65Ah.html
u.a. die Kennlinie der 65 Ah Akkus bei verschiedenen Lastzustanden (bis zu "C1" / 44Ah)


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Mein Angelkollege hat seine 210er Gelbatterie auch mit einem normalen Ladegerät geladen. War dann nach einiger Zeit auch kaputt. Naja, gut für unsere Rücken. Unter 100A würde ich dennoch niemals gehen, 140A - 160A sind schon nett und halten auch ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Franky (15. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> kuck mal auf die Seite http://www.battcenter.de/produkte/vds/VdS65Ah.html
> u.a. die Kennlinie der 65 Ah Akkus bei verschiedenen Lastzustanden (bis zu "C1" / 44Ah)



Das ist dann aber eine Ausnahme, dass diese Angabe gemacht wird, oder? Auf den Klötzen selbst ist das nicht verzeichnet, oder??


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



Franky schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber eine Ausnahme, dass diese Angabe gemacht wird, oder? Auf den Klötzen selbst ist das nicht verzeichnet, oder??




Da ich (beruflich) viel für Boote einkaufe, hab ich mir angewöhnt nach Datenblättern zu fragen - ohne kauf' ich nix (wenn's gebraucht wird).
Gilt auch für's Internet.


----------



## allegoric (17. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*

Ich habe dieses sehr wertig wirkende Ladegerät und bin äußerst zufrieden. V.a. die kleinen Maße und die möglichen Anschlüsse sind hervorragend. Die Anzeigen, zeigen den Ladestand und die momentante Ladeart zuverlässig an. Es bietet Haltestrom, "Akkuauffrischung" etc. an. Das Packmaß ist genial. 
Ich würde es mir wieder kaufen.

Zum Thema AGM: Die Dinger sind tiefentladbar und zyklenfest im Gegensatz zur normalen Starterbatterie. Fürs "normale" Rausfahren und 4-5 Stunden schleppen reichen 65 AH. Zumindestens ist das bei mir der Fall. Ich habe bisher meine Batterie noch nicht leer fahren können. Aber das liegt auch daran, dass ich meistens nicht mehr als 5 Stunden am Stück aufm Wasser bin.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. August 2012)

*AW: AGM Batterie*



allegoric schrieb:


> ... Rausfahren und 4-5 Stunden schleppen reichen 65 AH. Zumindestens ist das bei mir der Fall. ...


...mein reden


----------

